# Artsy fun #2!



## MountainTune (Aug 11, 2011)

Here I am with the next installment of artsy fun! This one is kinda abstract and doesnt really mean anything and doesnt
resemble anything I can think of. But make of it what you will.

(For the people who didnt see my first post. What we do here is we take my main image and we add things on to it and re-post it)


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

EDIT:
The maroon supposed to be blood running down a window with a red sky and a sun in the corner


----------

